# [Fri 25th May 2012] Time Tunnel - Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B and 60s Beat (SW9 7QD)



## Nanker Phelge (May 14, 2012)

Please join us for the the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s beat with our resident DJs Boy About Town, Liam_Ska and Sean Bright.

Only £3 Entry on the door at The Canterbury Arms, Brixton.







www.timetunnellondon.blogspot.com
...
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&gs_upl=3105l6724l0l7083l24l15l0l7l7l0l249l1795l7.7.1l19l0&bav=on.2%2Cor.r_gc.r_pw.%2Ccf.osb&biw=1680&bih=888&wrapid=tlif132387558430610&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=canterbury+arms+brixton&fb=1&gl=uk&hq=canterbury+arms&hnear=0x48760467d71c9a6b%3A0x550cf6808dc347c1%2CBrixton&cid=0%2C0%2C10560973961129591200&ei=B73oTqenGsf98gO__5imCg&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&ved=0CA4Q_BI

Travel info:

Brixton via Tube or Overground

Buses - 2, 3, 432, 415, 109, 159, 59, 45, 333, 133, 35, 37, 118, 322, 196, 250, 345, P4, P5, 355

Night Buses - N2, N3, N35, N109, N133, 37 (24 hr)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2012)

Tomorrow night, boys and girls. Come dancing.


----------

